# Trimming Christmas Moss



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a gigantic, out of control, patch of Christmas moss and hoped that someone could tell me how to trim it. I've accidentally pulled clumps out before and thought that looked about like the start that someone sent me. Is it necessary to actually use scissors or can you just grab sections that come loose easily?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you mean Christmas Moss, yes, you can trim it with scissors or pull parts out of it.

I guess it depends how you have it set up. If you have it wrapped around branches or rocks, you'd be better off to trim it with scissors or you might just pull the whole thing loose. If it is just growing somewhere to a giant ball, you can rip it apart.

When you trim it with scissors, you almost always end up with lots of little pieces floating around the tank. They settle somewhere and grow new Christmas Moss colonies.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Wasserpest pretty much said everything there is to say.

But he missed one thing. It's pretty impossible to kill when trimming. Unless you like spray it with bleach or something you will be fine! So depending on what it's on you might want to cut it or you might want to rip it off with your hands, or you might want to pinch it off... But don't worry about killing it.

-Andrew


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Wasserpest and Fish Newb! And thank you for the correction...guess I was still stuck in the holidays with my "Christmas Tree" moss. :icon_smil


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

You can always resell the clippings if you have enough too. Or just tie those down, grow it out, and sell it for a few bucks. 

The only time I've ever killed moss was doing a bleach dip. I even had some in a jar that lived for three months with just lighting from a ceiling fan whenever I turned it on. Didn't grow, but lived.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, it definitely seems like a hardy plant, especially since this mop I have now grew out of a very small start sent by another member only a few months ago. At least it's an attractive weed


----------

